# keine CTF in Essen Steele????



## Deleted 83484 (6. März 2012)

stimmt das??

http://www.steele11.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=62


----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. März 2012)

also doch, nur von einem anderen Verein veranstaltet??!!?

http://www.ruhrpottbiker.eu/html/aktuelles.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stiftsquelle (6. März 2012)

Es fällt nur nicht mehr unter CTF.


----------



## Berrrnd (6. März 2012)

neee?

warum dann das?
http://www.ruhrpottbiker.eu/html/ctf.html


----------



## marcusge (7. März 2012)

Es gehört dieses Jahr nur nicht zum NRW-CTF-CUP.


----------



## kusebimski (8. März 2012)

Veranstalter der 16. Ruhrpott-Mounty-Tour ist der MSV Steele 2011 e.V., dessen Veranstalterteam 1 zu 1 mit dem der Vorjahre identisch ist. Leider war die Fortentwicklung unserer Top-CTF im alten Verein nicht mehr möglich, daher nun MSV statt SV. Ansonsten ändert sich nichts, außer, dass wir nach derzeitigem Stand absolut sicher sind, die Qualität der Vorjahre nochmals zu toppen. Wir freuen uns auf Euch alle am 29.4.2012 im Seaside-Beach.


----------



## bender2206 (8. März 2012)

Schade das ich an diesem Termin leider nicht kann.
In Düsseldorf muss ich beim Marathon laufen.

Na dann halt wieder nächstes Jahr.


----------



## marcusge (8. März 2012)

Hat der SV jetzt keine MTB-Abteilung mehr oder sind nur die Verantwortlichen der CTF in dem neuen Verein? (Oder ist die MTB-Abteilung der neue Verein?)


----------



## kusebimski (12. März 2012)

marcusge schrieb:


> Hat der SV jetzt keine MTB-Abteilung mehr oder sind nur die Verantwortlichen der CTF in dem neuen Verein? (Oder ist die MTB-Abteilung der neue Verein?)



Die Ruhrpottbiker haben eine komplett neue Organisationsstruktur, von der der Mountainbike-Sportverein Essen-Steele 2011 e.V. ein neuer Teil ist. Wir sind alle aber auch immer noch Mitglieder der Radsportabteilung des SV Steele 1911 e.V. ! 

Ansonsten sei noch mal auf unsere Info verwiesen:

Veranstalter der 16. Ruhrpott-Mounty-Tour ist der MSV Steele 2011 e.V., dessen Veranstalterteam 1zu1 mit dem der Vorjahre identisch ist. Leider war die Fortentwicklung unserer Top-CTF im alten Verein nicht mehr möglich, daher nun MSV statt SV. Ansonsten ändert sich nichts, außer, dass wir nach derzeitigem Stand absolut sicher sind, die Qualität der Vorjahre nochmals zu toppen. Wir freuen uns auf Euch alle am 29.4.2012 im Seaside-Beach.


----------



## kusebimski (14. März 2012)

Wer schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf die neue Location haben möchte schaut hier:

Seaside Beach Fotos !!


----------



## kusebimski (15. März 2012)

Und hier die Belohnung für unsere Onlinemelder: Jeder 10., der sich online voranmeldet und das Startgeld rechtzeitig überweist, erhält einen Gutschein für ein Erdinger alkoholfrei und einen unserer berühmten Ruhrpottgriller (Bratwurst). Es lohnt sich also nicht nur wegen der gesparten Wartezeit die Online-Anmeldung zu nutzen !

Onlineanmeldung hier: http://www.ruhrpottbiker.eu/html/onlineanmeldung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. März 2012)

Angemeldet!!!!!!!!!

Freue mich schon  sehr !!!


----------



## kusebimski (19. März 2012)

http://www.jule-radelt.de/2012/03/18/ctf-steele-2012-findet-statt/

Hier findet Ihr noch ein paar weitere Infos zum Thema...


----------



## Snap4x (19. März 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. April 2012)

wie ist denn die Parkplatzsituation vor Ort???


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. April 2012)

Hallo??


----------



## Stiftsquelle (27. April 2012)

Gut. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9395342&postcount=77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

